
The FCC warns Internet providers they’re on the hook now for user privacy - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/05/21/the-fcc-warns-internet-providers-theyre-on-the-hook-now-for-user-privacy/
======
alexggordon
> Drawing from the same law that regulates legacy phone service, net
> neutrality prohibits the sharing of your subscriber records with third
> parties unless you give explicit permission to your carrier.

For those wondering about the "explicit permission" mentioned here, there are
two methods ISP's we be able to use to use your information, if they indeed
follow their telecommunications privacy model[0].

> “Opt-Out” – Your company sends you a notice saying it will consider you to
> have given your approval to use your customer information for marketing
> unless you tell it not to do so (usually within 30 days.)

> “Opt-In” – Your company sends you a notice asking that you expressly give it
> permission to use your customer information for marketing.

Regardless though, this article left me wanting. If you're curious about the
details, Ars[1] has a great introduction to it.

[0] [https://www.fcc.gov/guides/protecting-your-telephone-
calling...](https://www.fcc.gov/guides/protecting-your-telephone-calling-
records)

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/isps-really-dont-
wan...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/05/isps-really-dont-want-to-
follow-new-customer-data-privacy-rules/)

~~~
lewisl9029
I wonder if "third parties" in this case includes the NSA and certain other 3
letter government agencies...

Oh who am I kidding, of course not.

------
higherpurpose
Can we also repeal the law that gives carriers and ISPs _immunity_ when
sharing customer data with law enforcement agencies? Why in the world would
they need immunity if they simply _obey the law_? (that says they need to give
that data when _properly_ requested)

Oh, that's right - because they often _violate_ even those laws to help the
NSA or FBI or the police, and they don't want to be on the hook for it.

Giving immunity like this to companies creates such terrible incentives.
Hopefully after the USA Freedom Act (whether it passes or not) the civil
liberties organizations will fight to roll-back that immunity as well -
_especially_ if the USA Freedom Act passes and allows carriers to keep the
data for NSA.

~~~
dimino
You realize that, in the context of a cyber attack, customer data is not what
you think it is, right?

No one's giving away your browsing history, they're giving away C2C server
IPs, md5s of malicious files, etc., and guess what? The bad actors who move
this data are customers too.

Comcast _still_ can't share your library books with the FBI.

~~~
emidln
Well they could and they have no oversight and immunity. That's the problem.

~~~
dimino
They couldn't legally, no, as data protection laws still apply, and every
proposal I've seen includes very strong language about how specific and
pertinent the intel must be in order to be shared.

But they could illegally, just like anyone could illegally take your car, or
charge up your credit card, or any of the other numerous things that are
physically possible but illegal.

------
phkahler
Targeted ads? How is injecting ads into/over the content I'm looking at
possibly a good idea? As a common carrier they should be required to just
deliver the bits, not insert their own.

------
jqm
Reminds me of a dumb bumper sticker once seen on a ratty old pickup truck that
said... "Don't steal! The government hates competition".

